# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  ابوجريشه يتحدث للصدى

## فراس الشفيع

*الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة في إفادات مهمة لـ(الصدى):








اجتمعت بالبلجيكي وأمّنا على المعسكر الخارجي وعلى ضرورة الاستعانة بمُعد بدني
بنهوشان مستمر في كل الأحوال لأنه يقوم بدور الترجمة للمدرب ولن نعيّن مدير كرة في الوقت الراهن

شمس الدين الأمين
كشف الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ في تصريحات أدلى بها للصدى تفاصيل الاجتماع المطول الذي عقده مع البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء مشيراً إلى أن الاجتماع وضع الخطوط العريضة لمتطلبات المرحلة المقبلة التي يتطلع فيها المريخ لانطلاقة قوية في ساحات التنافس الأفريقي لذلك أمّن الاجتماع على ضرورة توفير معسكر خارجي للفرقة الحمراء قبل مباراة الذهاب حتى يكون المريخ في كامل جاهزيته لمواجهة منافسه واري وولفز النيجيري كما تحدث أبوجريشة عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

قال عادل أبوجريشة إنه عقد اجتماعاً مطولاً مع المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايمال ووصف الاجتماع بالناجح والمثمر لأنه أسهم في ترتيب كل الأمور المتعلقة بفريق كرة القدم حتى موعد مباراته الأفريقية أمام واري وولفز النيجيري وأضاف: الاجتماع ناقش التجهيز الدقيق للمباراة الأفريقية من أجل بداية جيدة للفرقة الحمراء وأمّنا على ضرورة إقامة معسكر خارجي وبالعدم سيكون هناك معسكراً داخلياً حتى يستفيد منه الجهاز الفني في تجهيز الفريق في أجواء جيدة لمواجهة الفريق النيجيري وأضاف: أمّنا على ضرورة أن يؤدي فريق الكرة عدد من التجارب الإعدادية بصورة مستمرة وسيخوض اليوم تجربة إعدادية مع الرديف وستتواصل التجارب حتى يعمل الجهاز الفني على الاستفادة من هذه التجارب في تجهيز اللاعبين الذين أبعدتهم الإصابة عن المشاركة مع الفرقة الحمراء ونتوقع أن نكسب عودة العديد من العناصر حتى ندخل أول مباراة أفريقية بكشف خالٍ من الإصابات وكشف أبوجريشة عن اجتماع آخر عقده مع الجهاز الإداري والفني لقطاع المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ بغرض التنسيق بخصوص ملاعب التدريبات لافتاً إلى أن المدرب البلجيكي أبدى حرصاً واضحاً في متابعة تدريبات الفريق الرديف حتى يرصد العناصر الموهوبة التي يمكن أن تفيد الفريق الأول وأشار أبوجريشة إلى أنهم سيختارون بعد مباراة اليوم مع الفريق الرديف ثلاثة أو أربعة لاعبين للمشاركة في تدريبات الفريق الأول حسب توجيهات المدرب البلجيكي.
اجتماع مهم مع الرئيس اليوم
قال أبوجريشة إن الاجتماعات ستتواصل وسيلتقي اليوم بالمهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ إلى جانب عدد من أعضاء المجلس لمناقشة بعض الملفات التي تخص المرحلة المقبلة مع اطلاع الرئيس على آخر المستجدات ومتطلبات المرحلة المقبلة وضرورة توفير معسكر خارجي لفريق الكرة لمدة أسبوع على الأقل في طريق سفر بعثة المريخ إلى نيجيريا مشيراً إلى أن الخيارات حتى الآن بين أديس أبابا ونيروبي لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن المعسكر الخارجي يتوقف على الموقف المالي للمجلس واذا كان يسمح بذلك سيتم توفير المعسكر حتى يستفيد منه الجهاز الفني في تجهيز الفريق بصورة مثالية للمباراة الأفريقية الأولى.
سنكثّف الجرعة التدريبية للاعبين
وعد أبوجريشة بتكثيف الجرعة التدريبية للاعبين اعتباراً من اليوم بحيث يتدرب الفريق يومياً على فترتين مشيراً إلى أنهم يفكرون في إقامة معسكر مغلق للاعبين حتى موعد مباراة الخرطوم الوطني لأن اللاعبين بحاجة لتغذية جيدة من أجل مقابلة التدريبات العنيفة التي تنتظرهم ووعد أبوجريشة بالاستفادة من فترة الراحة في تكثيف العلاج للمصابين وتأهيلهم بالشكل المطلوب حتى يضمن الجهاز الفني عودة جميع المصابين للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية.
نعمل على استقدام جار النبي للخرطوم
قال أبوجريشة إنهم سيتصلون بابن المريخ جار النبي عثمان اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي بنادي الوصل الإماراتي حتى يصل الخرطوم ويبقى مع اللاعبين في فترة المعسكر الإعدادي ليسهم في تأهيل المصابين وعلاج بعض الحالات حتى يدخل المريخ مبارياته الأفريقية بكشف خالٍ من الإصابات، ووعد أبوجريشة بالاتصال بجار النبي اليوم لمعرفة امكانية وصوله الخرطوم حتى يقدم هذه الخدمة الجليلة لنادي المريخ مشيراً إلى أن جار النبي ابن من أبناء المريخ الأوفياء الذين يعشقون الأحمر بجنون ولا يترددون مطلقاً في تقديم كل الخدمات من أجله، وكشف أبوجريشة عن اتجاه لتأجيل مباراة المريخ أمام أهلي عطبرة المزمع إقامتها في السادس من مارس المقبل مشيراً إلى أنه سيجتمع مع أسامة عطا المنان قبل سفره إلى زيورخ اليوم للمشاركة في انتخابات الفيفا من أجل إقناعه بتأجيل تلك المباراة للمساعدة في تهيئة أفضل الأجواء للمريخ الذي يمثل الكرة السودانية في دوري الأبطال كما وعد أبوجريشة بمناقشة العديد من التفاصيل مع أسامة عطا المنان في اجتماع اليوم مؤكداً أن المريخ سيعمل على الحصول على موافقة اتحاد الكرة لإقامة المعسكر الخارجي وبعد ذلك ستصبح الكرة في ملعب المجلس واذا توافرت له الامكانيات المطلوبة يمكن الاستفادة من هذا المعسكر في تجهيز الفريق بصورة ممتازة لمباراة الذهاب أمام واري وولفز النيجيري.
لن نقبل بأي مباراة بدلاً عن مواجهة الخرطوم
قال أبوجريشة إن المريخ لن يقبل بتقديم أي مباراة عوضاً عن مباراة الخرطوم الوطني التي تم تأجيلها لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن الأحمر ربما وافق على أداء المباراة في الدوري الممتاز خواتيم هذا الشهر اذا سارت الأمور بالشكل المطلوب على مستوى الإعداد وعودة المصابين وأشار أبوجريشة إلى أنه لم يتفاكر مع المدرب البلجيكي بخصوص المعد البدني حاتم بنهوشان ووعد بمناقشة هذه التفاصيل في أقرب اجتماع ممكن لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن بنهوشان وفي كل الأحوال مستمر مع المريخ لأنه يعمل كمترجم للمدرب ولديه دور كبير في الملعب ولذلك ربما اتجه المريخ للتعاقد مع مُعد بدني ثاني ليعمل إلى جوار التونسي مشيراً إلى أن غالبية الأندية الكبيرة تعتمد على اثنين كمدربي أحمال، وأفاد أبوجريشة أن المريخ لا يرغب في تعيين مدير كرة في الوقت الراهن مبيناً أن المجلس سيحسم أمر مدير الكرة ونائبه ومدير المعسكرات عقب عودة البعثة الحمراء من نيجيريا لأن الوقت الآن ضيق ولا يسمح بتعيين مدير كرة جديد سيما وأن مدير الكرة ونائبه ومدير المعسكرات سيحتاجون لبعض الوقت لمعرفة طريقة العمل والتفاهم مع الجهاز الفني، وأكد أبوجريشة أنه سيعقد اجتماعاً مع الكابتن محمد موسى واثنين من قدامى اللاعبين قبل السفر إلى نيجيريا حتى يقدم ثلاثة خيارات لمجلس الإدارة بخصوص الجهاز الإداري لافتاً إلى أنه سيواصل المهمة برفقة الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد الذي قام بعمل جيد في القطاع الرياضي حتى الفراغ من المباراة الأفريقية لتعيين مدير الكرة ونائبه.
أخبار سارة عن ألوك
قال أبوجريشة إن جماهير المريخ على موعد مع أخبار سارة بخصوص اللاعب ألوك أكيج في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة وطالب الجماهير الحمراء الا تشفق على اللاعب الموهوب الذي طال انتظار ظهوره مع الأحمر لأن الترتيبات تمضي بصورة جيدة وأكد أبوجريشة تمسكهم بقرار إيقاف الحوارات والتصريحات بالنسبة للاعبين والجهاز الفني حتى الفراغ من مباراة الفريق النيجيري لأن هذا القرار من القطاع الرياضي حتى يركّز الجميع على المهمة الصعبة التي تنتظرهم مبيناً أن غالبية الحوارات تركّز على الأمور المالية والتي لا يمكن مناقشتها عبر صفحات الصحف.
حريصون على تمليك الصحف الحقائق عقب كل مباراة
أكد أبوجريشة أن القطاع الرياضي سيمضي قدماً في عقد مؤتمر صحفي عقب كل مباراة لتمليك الصحفيين الحقائق وللإجابة على أسئلتهم واستفساراتهم من قبل الجهاز الفني مع مشاركة أحد اللاعبين في تلك المباراة وقلل أبوجريشة من تأثير أخطاء الحكام على مشوار الفرقة الحمراء في الدوري الممتاز مؤكداً أن المريخ سينتصر في كل الأحوال مهما كان من أمر الاستهداف الذي يتعرض له الأحمر مبيناً أن غالبية الحكام الذين يديرون مباريات المريخ غير مؤهلين وغير جديرين بإدارة مباريات الدوري الممتاز ولياقتهم البدنية ضعيفة وتجعلهم أبعد ما يكونوا عن موقع الحدث لذلك دائماً ما تكون قراراتهم خاطئة، ونفى أبوجريشة أن يكون ما حدث استهداف لكنه أشار إلى أن ما يحدث السبب الرئيسي فيه عدم تأهيل الحكام بالشكل المطلوب.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أخبار سارة عن ألوك
قال أبوجريشة إن جماهير المريخ على موعد مع أخبار سارة بخصوص اللاعب  ألوك أكيج في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة وطالب الجماهير الحمراء الا  تشفق على اللاعب الموهوب الذي طال انتظار ظهوره مع الأحمر لأن الترتيبات  تمضي بصورة جيدة 

يااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

أخبار سارة عن ألوك
قال أبوجريشة إن جماهير المريخ على موعد مع أخبار سارة بخصوص اللاعب  ألوك أكيج في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة وطالب الجماهير الحمراء الا  تشفق على اللاعب الموهوب الذي طال انتظار ظهوره مع الأحمر لأن الترتيبات  تمضي بصورة جيدة 

يااااااااااااااااااااارب



من جوه قلبك,  ممكون وصابر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ابو جريشه بعد العودة الاخيره ركب ماكنة كبيره ولا شنو :
ساجتمع مع ونسى وبعض اعضاء اللجنة للتفاكر حول بعض الامور المسقبلية و لمناقشة امر المعسكر ... يا اخى عندك يوم السبت اجتماع المجلس الاسبوعى ناقش فيه ما بدك 

ساجتمع مع اسامة عطاالمنان فى موضوع السماح لمعسكر المريخ الخارجى .... اجتما عائلى اخوى ولا رسمى ومفوض من المجلس 

ساطلب من جار النبى للحضور للخرطوم لتاهيل مصابى المريخ ... طيب ناس الوصل الاماراتى حيوافقو على طلبك بالسهولة ده 

ساختار ثلاثة من القدامى لاختيارهم فى الجهاز الفنى ومنهم محمد موسى ... ترفض الراجل امبارح ودايره الليله ؟؟؟

معد بدنى جديد  مع المعد البدنى الحالى بنهوشان والذى سيتحول لمترجم للمدرب ... هل يا سيد ابو جريشه فى ظل الوضع المالى السيئ يكون المترجم من خارج السودان ومرتب بالدولار 




اما البشرى الساره اى الرقم الوطنى لالوك فكان يمكن ان يجهز قبل وصول خطاب الفيفا لان الاتحاد كان قد اصدر تعميما للاندية بخصوص مواطنى ابيى فليست ساره بل تقصير من المجلس وعدم قراءة للاحداث
                        	*

----------

